# Where should we visit (Little Rock or Memphis)



## ajhcmaj (Nov 22, 2009)

Next summer we are taking a road trip.  We will be in Nashville for about 1 week as well as digging for diiamonds at Crater of Diamonds for 2 days.

So we have 2 days/1 night available to either stop in Little Rock, AR or Memphis, TN.  We have a 11 year old and 8 year old.  So trying to get some suggestions of what we should do or where we should stay for 2 days/1 night..


Thanks


----------



## DianneL (Nov 23, 2009)

*Memphis*

I don't know what there is to do or see in Little Rock, however, there are several things in Memphis.  They have a nice zoo, there's Graceland (home of Elvis Presley), the Peabody Hotel downtown where the ducks march in and out a couple of times per day, Mud Island (which has a layout of the Mississippi River and area), and the town is right on the Mississippi River.  I am sure there are also river boat cruises, etc.  Memphis is about a four-hour drive from Nashville.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 23, 2009)

I was in Memphis for one weekend and I so wanted to go back. I was there during Martin Luther King's birthday weekend and went to the National Civil Rights Museum, the actual Lorraine Motel where he was killed. It is truly inspirational. Take your kids and go.
Liz


----------



## urple2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Not so sure those little one's will find either place all that interesting but...stop in Little Rock and visit the Clinton Library... then head to Memphis and stay near Beale Street for the night and then visit Graceland the next day before heading out.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2009)

No offense to those who like in Arkansas, but DH's parents live there and after our first trip, we found little else to see or do.  The lakes and rivers are beautiful if you are into fishing or camping.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2009)

We got to Little Rock area often - south of - because my MIL is there with Alzhemiers with my BIL.  We went to Hot Springs - 45 minutes form their place, but otherwise, have not seen much in Little Rock to see that was better than Memphos -- much more to do and see there.-


----------



## dive-in (Nov 23, 2009)

I grew up in the Ouachita Mountains of Arkansas so bear that in mind as you read the rest of this.   The answer is "it depends".  Basically, spend your time with nature in Arkansas but do the man-made attractions in Memphis.    

Arkansas isn't called "The Natural State" for nothing.  Take advantage of the natural beauty of the state.  You are already doing that with the Crater of Diamonds but add more.  Do a float trip on the Buffalo River (north of Little Rock) the Ouachita River (near Hot Springs), or the Cossatot River (West Central Arkasas).  I've done all three and they are all fun with some awesome scenery.  There is a good state parks system and lots of nice National Forest Service areas.  Send me a PM and I'll share some of my favorites.  There really isn't much that I can think of in LR besides the Clinton Library and the LR Zoo.  

On the other hand, there's nothing pretty about Memphis but it does have more attractions that others have already mentioned. 

FYI, something fun we do with our kids on our annual trips from NC to AR is count the hawks on I-30 between Memphis and Little Rock.  It's been a long time since I've made the trip in Summer but in the colder months around the holidays, I think we've counted between 125-150 on the power lines, fences, and trees looking for prey in the farm lands there.


----------



## tombo (Nov 23, 2009)

Arkansas has beautiful outdoor scenery. Litlle Rock however has one of the highest per capita violent crime rates in the US. There are very few things to do with the kids in Little Rock that I know of other than the Clinton Museum. Others might have better ideas but I would choose Memphis over Little Rock. If you go to Little Rock be careful  because it is dangerous.

"North Little Rock, Arkansas is in the 92% percentile rank in the state for Violent Crime. It is in the 96% percentile rank nationally. Lower numbers are better. In this case, 92% of cities in Arkansas have crime rates equal to or lower than North Little Rock, or said another way, 8% of cities in Arkansas have crime rates higher than North Little Rock. Only 4% of the cities in the US have higher violent crime rates than Little Rock. "

Of course Memphis is even more dangerous ranking as the most dangerous city in the US in 2006:

" Memphis metropolitan area is back on top of the FBI's national ranking for violent crime.

The eight-county metro area recorded 1,262 violent crimes per 100,000 residents in 2006 -- the highest rate in the nation."

The few blocks downtown Memphis by the Peabody and Beale Street are pretty safe at night. The kids will like the Zoo, watching the ducks get on or off of the elvator at the peabody, a horse drwan carriage ride in downtown Memphis leaving from in front of the peabody, the planes cars and house at Graceland, and a ride on a Mississippi river paddleboat. Rendezvous has great ribs downtown Memphis. The Memphis redbirds have a great baseball stadium in downtown Memphis walking distance form the Peabody. Pay the money and book in advance at the Peabody. The Peabody s not cheap but it is safe, historic, walking distance from all of the sights in downtown Memphis, and something the kids will enjoy (especially the ducks walking the red carpet to and from the elevator, in the fountain in the lobby, or in their penthouse accomodations on the roof). http://www.peabodymemphis.com/peabody_ducks/

Be careful and don't get a bargain hotel in Memphis because there are more unsafe areas in town than there are safe areas.


----------



## lolaker99 (Nov 24, 2009)

We live in Little Rock and have for the past 5+ years. Crime is everywhere, not just here, use common sense and be aware of your surroundings. I have two boys 14 and 10.  There is not much to do in the way of touristy things.  We do have a discovery museum (Science museum), Clinton Library and next to it the Heifer International Center.  These are all close to one another.  The zoo in Memphis is better than Little Rock's,  both pale to the one in St. Louis.  We do have nice outdoor areas.  Along the Arkansas river between North Little Rock and Little Rock is the Big Dam Bridge you can bike or walk across the river, there is also paved bike/walking trails along the river there.  Pinnacle Mountain State Park is also nice.  Great boating lakes are about 1 hour away, just outside Hot Springs.  Hot Springs also has a National Park and live horse racing Jan. to around April the rest of the year it is broadcasted.


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 25, 2009)

We were in Memphis last spring after a week in Nashville. Other than visiting Beale St., Graceland and the Peabody, there is little to do. I can't imagine that there is much to interest children other than the ducks at the Peabody. If they are into Blue's music and Elvis then there might be some places to visit. Personally, I wouldn't go to Memphis again altho the reason we went was to see Graceland (a disappointment in some ways) and Beale St. We had thought we would take our tween grandchildren there because they both like music and one is crazy about Elvis, but after visiting it, we decided that it had little to really offer for a vacation in the area. It is questionable safe at night....
My thoughts are it has more to appeal to Baby Boomers because of Elvis and ML King.JMHO


----------



## mikeemis (Dec 7, 2009)

I have lived in Little Rock - I'd pick Memphis  

Go Hogs!!


----------

